# Helvetica Pw



## ChrisG (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi all. Just wanted to show my new find. Still do not know about this PW but it looks like it has been through alot.


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

i like these a lot

does it wind and run ok?


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Always nice to see another GSTP rescued by someone who will appreciate it 

Here's some brief info that may help you to discover more about your watch.

I think it's accepted that "GS" stands for "General Service", but the meaning of "TP" is not so clear. It's sometimes taken to mean "Timepiece" and at other times "Temporary Pattern" or perhaps "Trade Pattern".

The watches are mostly of a very similar specification with 15-jewel movements and lumed hands/numerals. They were sourced from many different manufacturers and some have no branding at all. They were issued to the British Army around about the time of WW2. Earlier models are stamped "GS MKII" rather than "GSTP". Airmen were issued with very similar watches but without the lume, such as those used by navigators and observers which have "6E/50" on the back instead of "GSTP".

You can see lots of other examples in this thread.


----------



## ChrisG (Jul 25, 2008)

Thank you all for the kind words and information given. At the moment to watch is not running. Will know more when it arrives next week. will take more pictures them.

Regards


----------

